# Eggs on Marimo Ball... Pond snails?



## Hopps (Mar 19, 2014)

I made a terrible mistake of just throwing marimo balls into my tank without inspecting them. I found a snail and I believe it is a pond snail. According to my brief research pond snails apparently suck because they eat live plants.

What kind of eggs are these on the marimo ball? They don't look like pond snail eggs (from what I've seen on google). I now have the marimo balls in a breeder net container with all the eggs I can find... Augh.

1. On the Marimo Ball
















2. Inside the Marimo Ball








3. Here's the pond snail. At least I think it's a pond snail...


----------



## Pika (Jan 13, 2014)

That looks like a pond/bladder snail, but the white bits are definitely not pond snail eggs. Someone else will have to chime in on the white stuff... Are they for sure eggs?

Also, how long ago did you add the Marimo? That snail is grown up, so had to have been in there for more than a couple weeks, or hitchhiked in as a juvie or adult.

Also, I have not had an issue with my bladder snails eating plants. They're pretty much harmless, clean up some extra food from the shrimp, and haven't gotten out of control on me yet. (Have to make sure you're not over feeding... Plenty of food makes for happy, multiplying snails)


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe shrimp eggs that got dropped? But that is a picture of a bladder snail. Not the eggs.


----------



## Hopps (Mar 19, 2014)

Pika said:


> That looks like a pond/bladder snail, but the white bits are definitely not pond snail eggs. Someone else will have to chime in on the white stuff... Are they for sure eggs?
> 
> Also, how long ago did you add the Marimo? That snail is grown up, so had to have been in there for more than a couple weeks, or hitchhiked in as a juvie or adult.
> 
> Also, I have not had an issue with my bladder snails eating plants. They're pretty much harmless, clean up some extra food from the shrimp, and haven't gotten out of control on me yet. (Have to make sure you're not over feeding... Plenty of food makes for happy, multiplying snails)


Err I think they're eggs! I added the Marimo yesterday. My tank only has 3 corycats in it, no snails, no shrimps.

Ohh they're bladder snails? They sound pretty useful! I guess I'm keeping the little fella 



nyxkitten said:


> Maybe shrimp eggs that got dropped? But that is a picture of a bladder snail. Not the eggs.


Whew I was scared that it was a pond snail. The yellow cluster was inside the Marimo ball when I ripped it open by accident. I emailed the seller to ask what animals he had with the Marimo.


----------



## Hopps (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok the seller told me that they do not keep any livestock with the marimo... any idea what that yellow mass is?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I think its mulm aka organic debris. My moss balls have the same thing. When they sit in the same spot for a while mulm will get stuck on the moss, a simple rinse will rid it of that.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

They do look like eggs to me, but not pond snail eggs. Could your corys have laid them?


----------



## DonKing (Nov 18, 2013)

greaser84 said:


> I think its mulm aka organic debris. My moss balls have the same thing. When they sit in the same spot for a while mulm will get stuck on the moss, a simple rinse will rid it of that.


+1 Same here.


----------

